# Triumph



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

I am researching Barque "Triumph" built Youghal, Co.Cork in 1841 187/177 tons, and would appreciate any information or a sketch/photo of a similar barque. She sailed as an emigrant ship during the famine and carried about 150 emigrants to Canada and the United States each voyage - the only fatality among her passengers was a three year old. It was some record for such a small vessel as many on the famine trade lost 100 or more. There is some information in the site "The Fleets" and in New York immigration - but any other information would be welcome

Regards
Capkelly


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Capkelly

Could this be one of the voyages of the ship you are researching albeit a brig?

http://www.immigrantships.net/v7/1800v7/triumph18510516.html

Regards

Bob


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

One built 1849 at Quebec:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/59236/title/sthilda/cat/524

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/59239/title/balaclava/cat/505


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks Bob, that is the correct vessel She was a barque as listed in Llyods from 1845 to 50, the Captain was Havelock on that voyage Limerick to New York in 1851 possibly rerigged ?


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

No, I've never heard of a barque being turned into a brig or the other way round. There might of course have been a brig or two built too large for only two masts, but so much of a wooden hull is built around the positioning of the masts that I find any conversion highly unlikely. And the other way round makes no sense at all.

Lots of ships started out as square rigged on three masts and were reduced to barques, and many barques were reduced to barquentines, and even schooners - and admittedly a few steel ships had their number of masts increased when turned into schooners, but brigs into barques, 1850 abouts, I think I'll rule out.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you Stein, I would be of the same mind - more than likley the entry of type of vessel was incorrect as the other information matches. It seems she was used to clear out estates as she was owned by three different owner who also had large estates. 1844 Lefebre of Cork, Capt. Havelock, 1846 Marmion of Skibereen (Port of Baltimore Co. Cork), Capt. Roycroft. 1850 Sidley of Limerick, Capt. Dudley (this was the New York trip). This is from Llyods where she was always listed as a barque.
It is strange that she had so many changes of owners, possibly all were shareholders and sold on shares once their estates were cleared.


----------

